# Short Stay -- HELP



## Gemini18 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a patient who was seen and treated by one of our physicians in the ER on 3/5/09 at 9:30pm and was sent home from the ER by same physician at 6:30am on 3/6/09.  He has dictated a “short stay” note indicating the date of admit was 3/5/09 and date of discharge was 3/6/09. 

The hospital has classified this patient as an EA or emergency admit.  The physician gave the CPT code 99224 which of course is not a valid code. 

Is this classified as a 99234-99236?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good morning!

You should use codes 99218 - 99220 for 3/5, and 99217 on 3/6. If it were the same calender date, you would use 99234-99236, but since it is different calender dates, you would use 99217 for the discharge and initial obs for the first day.


----------



## Gemini18 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks AR -

You are the BEST!


----------

